# Are there any Good Black Friday Deals for Woodworkers?



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been looking for a good deal on something for the shop this season. As of yet I haven't found it. However I came across a good price on the HVLP sprayer that I own. If you are looking for a good sprayer Rockler's has theirs on sale for $99. It includes a 1.5 and 2.5mm tip and needle. I'm very happy with mine. For convenience I bought an extra paint cup and the 1.0mm tip for fine finishing. The 2.5mm tip allows you to spray latex which I used to paint the shop.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If anyone is interested in buying a Next Wave Shark CNC they will include the 2hp water-cooled spindle package for free AND will be discounted 10%.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Home Depot has all their Ryobi tools at special prices. The Ryobi cordless router is $49 (without a battery), they have a two-pack of 4-amp 18 volt Ryobi batteries $79, and their cordless circular saw for $99.


----------

